# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  Вопрос по трудовому законодательству

## Чача

Нужно разрешить один вопросик юридического характера, по возможности, как можно быстрее. Поэтому если кто может помочь советом, прошу сразу же написать на форуме ответ.
Итак, загвоздка вот в чем: молодой специалист (инженер) отрабатывает в совхозе два года. Директор не удовлетворен его работой. Считает, что он не справляется со своими трудовыми обязанностями, отбывает двухгодичный срок, а не работает. В сельском хозяйстве, как известно часто привлекают специалистов  к работе в сверхурочное время, в ночные смены, а этот молодой специалист игнорирует подобные работы, мотивируя это тем, что в контракте у него написана продолжительность рабочего дня с 8 до 17 часов. Директор же конкретно заелся и принципиально хочет наказать м.с., считая, что к работнику надо применить меры дисциплинарного или иного характера, вплоть до увольнения.  Таким образом меня интересует след. вытекающие из данной ситуации вопросы:
1 Какие гарантии и права предоставлены нанимателю законодательством в борьбе с нерадивыми молодыми работниками, присланными по распределению?

2 Имеет ли право директор применить к молодому специалисту меры дисциплинарного характера (какие именно и просьба указать соответствующие статьи закона)?
3 Имеет ли право директор уволить молодого специалиста и по каким основаниям (также прошу указать не только основания, но и соотв. статьи законодательных актов)?

----------


## Stych

Юристов тут нет, навряд ли тебе кто-то ответит. Но попадалово конкретное. Я сам попал на отработку, но быстро спрыгнул, благо пред нормальный попался. Тут скользкая тема, надо с юристом обсуждать, если все так серьезно.
Думать, что руководитель ничего не сделает, не советую, они люди злые, могут напакостить.

----------


## Akasey

Чача я не юрист, но знаю точно что молодого спциалиста не имеют права наказывать, лишать и т.д. в течении 2 лет, т.е. пока ты являешся тем самым молодым специалистом, в обратном случае можно решить этот вопрос через суд. Универ учит правильно мыслить, а работа делает тебя инженером.

P.S. на всякий случай спроси ещё где

----------


## Asteriks

Возможно в совхозе кроме КЗОТа действует ещё и свой собственный Устав, или что-то наподобие Коллективного договора. Предположу, что в нём прописано привлечение к сверхурочным работам в связи со спецификой производства, может быть, с сезонностью работ и так далее. Добудь эту бумаженцию и перечитай.
Уволить МС не имеют права без веских оснований, наказать - всегда пожалуйста, почему нет? 
Погугли КЗОТ, найдёшь ответ быстрее.

----------


## Akasey

не, Таня ты не права на счёт наказаний, у нас так зам.гл. технолога зам.гл.инженера обломал

----------


## vova230

Я уже не моложой специалист, но на принудительные работы в жизни не ходил. И ничего, скрипят зубами и терпят.
Я просто сказал так, что картошку буду копать и лен убирать в одной борозне с председателем райисполкома, а если его на поле нет, то и меня не ждите. Вот так.

----------

